# I'm Back!.....with CCs!



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Well its been a few months. Long story short: i'll be transferring colleges here in january so i've been applying, but the school i'm at now isn't offering all the classes i need, so... i' dropped the two classes and am playing online poker as a second part-time job. now with my extra $ i can buy guns and cigars!! woohoo!. heres some Monty 4s I just got and BPC.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Good looking sticks. Best of luck with your classes and hope you keep getting the cards you need.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't think I can improve on what Starbuck said, so ditto!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Guns and cigars...love it! Best of luck.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you all. 
Dont know if i should smoke one yet.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I would...:beerchug:


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

awesome :beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice your gonna love that TEB box code!


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Without searching and while ur here plz, TEB is which?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You mean Factory?


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

yeppers


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

sry...just tried lookin it up. i'm still kinda new at the whole factory code thang. well i'm sure your right that they will be delicious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I believe TEB is the factory code for Partagas.
I have smoked many boxes with that code.
You are in for a treat about half way through your going to say to yourself.
$hit i should have bought more. Enjoy!:beerchug:


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

That is one of the best college plans I ever heard!!! Enjoy the sticks, I love the #4's!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*I say smoke one now to get your baseline for how it tastes,,,smoke another in 60 days and again in 90.*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> I believe TEB is the factory code for Partagas.
> I have smoked many boxes with that code.
> You are in for a treat about half way through your going to say to yourself.
> $hit i should have bought more. Enjoy!:beerchug:


*Would that I had a nickel for everytime this happened to me.*


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Boli PC's & Monte #4's? Nice choice for first boxes mate. Enjoy!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

The Boli's will be very nice im sure, as for the monte's, id let them age a bit as they will be better with a couple of years on them, just my view, but all in all, flippin great haul.. nice one.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks all. I think I will burn one tomorrow.


----------

